# HOMELITE 10045a - is it worth fixing?



## PhilthyMills (Jun 23, 2013)

G'day Folks,

Friends were clearing out their shed last week and gave me their old 'Homelite 10045a' chainsaw.

They said it hadn't been used a great deal, but neither of them were mechanically minded, so didn't really maintain it. When it stopped running, they just put it on a shelf and forgot about it.

I've yanked the cord a few times and the compression feels good. Pulled out the spark-plug and checked for spark, and..... NUTHIN'.

Sprocket is still good, and the main bearings still feel solid (no play). There's no signs of oil leaks, and the bar/chain are still reasonable.

Is it worth trying to get this saw running? 

What grade of saw was it back in the day, and what sort of ponies can it put out? Are parts still available?

Here's some pics (still grubby, I know...):


----------



## Twindad (Jun 23, 2013)

That is a Super xl. Around 58 cc's and 3.3 hp. They are great old saws and IMO, well worth fixing.
Lack of spark could be a couple of things. If it has a points system, you may just need to clean the points since it has been sitting a while. If it has electronic ignition, some of the blue modules were prone to problems.
Homelite made a lot of Super xl's for a lot of years, so parts are pretty easy to come by. 
Sometimes you can pick up a parts saw for much cheaper than the collective parts.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes it's worth saving. Back in the day it was a leader in the field. We used them for ground use, liming and bucking, with 20" bars. They could handle anything we put them in. In a moment of weakness I sold all of my Dad's old saws. I'm still sorry I did. Have since found 2 more XL12's. At the top of this page click on FORUMS, scroll down to EQUIPMENT, and the 3rd one down is the Chainsaw forum. At the top of that page is a sticky, click on that and scroll down till you see the Homelite thread. Those guys can tell you every thing you need to know to get your XL12 running like a top. Beware, once you get that one going you are going to need to get a couple of it's big brothers, like an XL700(77CC's) and an XL925(82CC's). Good luck, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 26, 2013)

Excuse my bad manners, G'day and welcome to the site. Here are a couple pics of a few of my old Homelites, Joe.

XL12 and XL923





Super 1050(100 CC)




XL923 30" bar


----------



## 820wards (Jun 26, 2013)

PhilthyMills said:


> G'day Folks,
> 
> Friends were clearing out their shed last week and gave me their old 'Homelite 10045a' chainsaw.
> 
> ...



Not sure of the engine size, but as for milling you would like that the exhaust is exiting down and away from the operating position for milling. The motor should have the torque to mill logs in the 30" range. I would suggest you set the saw up using 3/8" chain/bar to optimize the motors power. First thing, get-her running.

jerry-


----------

